# Goldens born in July 2020



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is for members who have a pup that was born in July 2020.


----------



## redpopsicle8 (Mar 18, 2020)

Dognamesbest.com said:


> My dog was born in July
> 
> Omigod the green one is... green!🤯


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

Dognamesbest.com said:


> My dog was born in July


I found the exact same image of your dog on the internet! What a funny coincidence. Just type in 'green golden retrievers.'


----------

